# Bruit ibook G4



## happle (4 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un IBOOK G4.
Le problème est que :

Il s'allume mais n'affiche pas le finder
Un bruit très aigu avec vibration vient du coté gauche de cet Ibook.

J'ai tenté de réinstaller et restaurer à partir du disque d'installation mais le disque dur n'apparait pas.

Pensez-vous que le problème vienne du disque dur?
Si oui est-ce une réparation couteuse?

Merci,

Cordialement,


----------



## Fraaldr45 (4 Juin 2013)

A voir si ce n'est pas un faut contact de la nappe du disque.
Mais cela demande de démonter la coque pour contrôler.
Car c'était le cas sur le mien.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2013)

happle a dit:


> Un bruit très aigu avec vibration vient du coté gauche de cet Ibook.....


Disque dur en train de mourir ou déjà HS

Il faudra songer à le remplacer
Si on est soigneux on peut le faire soi même

PLUSIEURS tutos ( selon modele) chez ifixit
un des tutos
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iBook+G4+12-Inch+800+MHz-1.2+GHz+Hard+Drive+Replacement/166/1


----------



## happle (5 Juin 2013)

Merci,

Pourriez-vous me conseiller sur le disque dur à acheter ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2013)

happle a dit:


> Merci,
> 
> Pourriez-vous me conseiller sur le disque dur à acheter ?


C'est indiqué  dans des tutos ifixit
( genre " parts needed" = materiel requis)

Faire gaffe
il faut IMPERATIVEMENT 
 EIDE ou IDE ou ULTRA ATA ou ATA-100
en 2,5
ca va de 30-40 à 100 +++ selon taille ( 80G , 160G, 320G etc)
ou neuf -occaze ( 30G 40 60 80 etc)
exemple
http://www.amazon.fr/Disque-Dur-interne-IDE-pouces/dp/B0050J88AK


----------



## happle (5 Juin 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est indiqué  dans des tutos ifixit
> ( genre " parts needed" = materiel requis)
> 
> Faire gaffe
> ...



Merci!


----------

